# Any Bicycles Coming to Brimfield?  Who's Going?



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2022)

I am going up.  Free deliver and discounts for any of my for sale items located in Hershey, but you need to contact me in advance so I can bring them!

Lets see any bicycles that maybe coming!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2022)

Brimfield Special!  $450 Brimfield only! Pay $50 deposit to reserve, $400 at Brimfield!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2022)

This Toledo Rubber Co. Rex is available at Brimfield for $125 cash (the saddle and bars are already gone but the rest of the bike is there as seen).  I don't want to pack and ship as it is not worth my time to deal with it.  Please reserve now otherwise it likely will not be in the load.


----------



## bikealaska (May 11, 2022)

We are here with these and other good finds


----------



## Barto (May 16, 2022)

Oh hell yes!!  That’s my back yard it’s a 39 Minuit drive  - been going forever! - what days are you going and where are you setting up?

Bart


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 17, 2022)

Barto said:


> Oh hell yes!!  That’s my back yard it’s a 39 Minuit drive  - been going forever! - what days are you going and where are you setting up?
> 
> Bart



You know it was last week right?


----------



## Barto (May 20, 2022)

Apparently not!!!!!   I need to pay attention!   How the heck did I miss this!!!   I blame retirement!  I never know the day or date lol!!!

So, what kind of cool stuff did you find?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 20, 2022)

Barto said:


> Apparently not!!!!!   I need to pay attention!   How the heck did I miss this!!!   I blame retirement!  I never know the day or date lol!!!
> 
> So, what kind of cool stuff did you find?



So many people say the are busier in retirement!   I found a few really art pieces for the gallery.  The only bike was a girls Silver King with original aluminum gothic fenders.


----------



## Barto (May 21, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> So many people say the are busier in retirement!   I found a few really art pieces for the gallery.  The only bike was a girls Silver King with original aluminum gothic fenders.



Yeah, not sure why I’m so busy but I seem to be involved in so many activity that I still need to use my planner so I don’t miss obligation - my FAV is working at the New England Air Museum!


----------

